# Methods Vs. Solve Times (Project!)



## abr71310 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I decided to do my Final Gr.12 Data Management Project (8-10 min presentation, + brochure and other stuff) on CUBING!!  

My "question" that I have to research (primary/secondary) data is:
"What is the relationship between speedsolving methods and world record times?"

I'm not ONLY going to cover that, but I want to cover the entire cubing community as a whole as to methods + solve times, efficiency, types of cubes, et cetera et cetera. 

So what I made this post for was to make a detailed "profile" about you, the speedcuber. No, I don't want a specific set of speedsolve times (as in sub-15 only), I'd actually rather have EVERYBODY do this so I have a nice sample size in a nice compact location that I can draw from! (Namely, this forum! )

The Information I'll likely need (updated as needed in *bold*)

Name:
Nationality (Doesn't really matter but still):
Age: (don't have to answer if it's touchy, but age groups are nice when plotting data tables and graphs)
*Gender: (Good for male to female ratios of speedcubers??)*
Speedcubing Method: (List the ones you know well and your times for each, if you know more than one) (EG. Fridrich: ~25 seconds, Petrus: ~45 seconds, Roux: ~85 seconds)
Best/Worst Solve Time:
*Best Average (of 5):*
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):
Method used in official:*
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?):
Progression: How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? (That last one is for old-school cubers from the 1980s ^^)
*EDIT: A good template to use is the following:*
Progression:
1) beginners' LBL
2) added algorithms
...
7) Fridrich 4LLL 
etc, etc...
*How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours)*
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data):
Speedcube: (OH, speedsolve, BLD, whatever, list them all if you like!)
_Your projected "potential"?: (Random, eh?)_ (don't have to answer this)
Any other useful information!:

This is basically my drawing for "primary" data in the community: If you like I'll type this up FORMALLY and drag it around TOW for a nice sample size too (but augh, I have to outline "bias" and stuff... ><).

Thanks for helping, and even just for reading, as there's probably no better place for me to draw data from a speedcubing "community" right now besides here!! 

*UPDATE:* (April 6, 2009)
We've chosen our topics "officially", and my question to examine is:
"What is the correlation between World Record 3x3x3 times and solve methods?"
It's basically a cross between my original:
"How has solving the cube evolved over the years?" (Well, that depends, VERY vague)
and
"What is the fastest solving method?" (dumb question, they're all fast) 

Again, thanks for all of the input! The pool of "primary data" is likely going to cite this forum! 

--Michael


----------



## panyan (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Pan Yan
Nationality: British
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method: LBL (learning CFOP)
Best/Worst Solve Time: 1:40.24->dunno!
Time cubing: October 08
Progression: my times suck and will suck until i learn cfop and practice more than two solves per day!
Favourite Speedsolve event: never been to one
Speedcube: speedsolve (if you can call it that!)

BTW - i have just started and im not competitive at all so am not looking to become world standard


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2009)

*Name:* Jonha/Jonah Rodriguez
*Nationality:* Mexican (Born in the U.S.)
*Age:* 13
*Speedcubing Method:* 4LLL with intuitive f2l
*Best/Worst Solve Time: Best:* 33.13 Worst: Any thing above 50 seconds
*Time cubing:* I first solved the cube on August the 10th, 2008
*Progression:* I’m progressing slowly but surely!
*Favourite Speedsolving event:* 3x3x3 speed (2 hands)
*Speedcube:* Cube4you cube blue.
*Your projected "potential"?:* To be Sub-10


*EDIT* 

*Best Average (of 5):* 43.89 seconds 
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* (48.92 Average) 56.86 47.46 1:02.68 39.97 42.43 
*Method used in official:* 4LLL with intuitive f2l
*Any other useful information!:* I cant solve a 1x1x1....


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: David
Nationality: USA
Age: 16
Speedcubing Method: Petrus (45 seconds), Fridrich (70 seconds, I started two days ago and I'm going to stick with Fridrich)
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best 39 seconds, worst... I don't know.
Time cubing: Since around June last year, so around 8 months
Progression: I didn't bother to ever look up anything advanced until around two months ago, which is probably why I'm not very fast for someone who has been cubing for as long as I have. 
Favourite Speedsolve event: 2x2 
Speedcube: Type D 
Your projected "potential"?: My goal is sub 30 average, that's it. 
Any other useful information!: The only puzzles I own are 2x2-4x4, and Square-1.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like to point out that you will need data on how long each cuber have practiced with each method. Presumably, most people will have an artificially low Fridrich average compared to other methods, not because it is better (which it might be, of course) but because they spent more time working on it. To me it sounds like a very difficult statistical exercise, if you want to get precise results.

Name: Eivind Fonn
Nationality: Norwegian
Age: 24
Method: Fridrich, 19s
Best/worst: My best is 16.69 official, 11-something privately. No idea about my worst. I had an unsolved cube on my shelf for about 11 years before I solved it, use that if you want... My worst consistent solves at the moment are about 25s.
Time cubing: Since april 2002. Didn't cube (roughly) in the years 05-aug 07 and mar 08-jan 09.
Progression: I hit my current skill level, for 3x3 speed, in early 2005. Due to my lack of effort since then I've improved only slightly.
Favorite speedsolving event: 3x3-BLD i guess.
Speedcube: Rubik's DIY.
Potential: I guess I can average about 15 if I just put in some work.


----------



## Escher (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Rowan Kinneavy
Nationality: British (Irish)
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich (plus I'm learning a few additions, but you don't really need to know that)
Best/Worst Solve Time: 10.05 full step, lucky. worst - my first? the worst in an average of 12 is a bit above 20.
Best Average (of 5): 13.82 (I think)
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 22.90, hehe.
Method used in official: Fridrich (less OLLs than i know now)
Time cubing: May '08 - 9 months then!
Progression: i got my first sub 20 avg in less than 90 days... and then stayed between 19-22 for a very long time, and around xmas i dropped 2s and avg about 15-16 now.
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3 speed.
Speedcube: A core, AII pieces.
Your projected "potential"?: As fast as i can. In a few months I'll hopefully be sub 15/14.
Any other useful information!: erm, i regularly throw my cubes around in a rage?


----------



## shelley (Feb 23, 2009)

So many people use Fridrich compared to other methods (and a lot of people who use multiple methods practice Fridrich the most) that it would be very difficult to derive any significant conclusions about the different methods and their relation to speedsolve times.

Has any 3x3 WR been achieved with a method other than Fridrich?


----------



## Vampirate713 (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Andrew Fontana
Nationality: USA
Age: 14
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich: ~30 seconds
Best/Worst Time: 24 Seconds, 54 Seconds
Time Cubing: 6 Months
Progressions: Learned Fridrich F2L, and Learning PLL and OLL's
Favorite Speedsolve Event: 5x5
SpeedCube:OH


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Has any 3x3 WR been achieved with a method other than Fridrich?



I'm pretty sure Minh Thai used corners-first.


----------



## person917 (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Carmine
Nationality: born in USA
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich(main): 30s, Petrus: about 45s (just started)
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 24 Worst: anything over 40 (with Fridrich)
Time cubing: Since December 07 (started with beginners->learned Fridrich 3 months later)
Progression: 1 year of on and off cubing. beginners method->2look oll/2look pll->f2l+2look oll/1look pll->currently practicing using Petrus block building + oll and pll
Favorite Speedsolve event: reg 3x3
Speedcube: combination of diansheng + type d cubies, type d cube, & type c.
Your projected "potential"?: sub 10-15


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Lucas Zeller
Nationality: USA
Age: 13
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich~1 min.
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 53 sec, worst right now is around 1:30
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?): Started during May 2008.
Progression: How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? I have been on/off since the summer of 2008, when my times started getting down under 2 min. Since then have messed around with a couple of methods, roux, ortega, petrus, fridrich.
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data): I have not competed in any events, but favorite would be 3x3 single.
Speedcube: Currently use a store-bought. Am getting Type A soon.
Your projected "potential"?: I hope to get under 30 seconds some day.
Any other useful information!: Rubik's cubes and stuff are hard for me to get here.


----------



## leeho (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Le (no last names for you x])
Nationality: British chinese (hell yeah!)
Age: 16
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich(2 look oll): 16-17 secs, LBL method just for fun: (25-30 secs)
Best/Worst Solve Time: Hmm, Best is 12.03 non lucky. Worst? As of now when im averaging...24 seconds-ish i think?
Time cubing: I dont know. I started in December 2007, cubed till June 2008, quit until November 2008 then started again till now. Lets just say around a year? x] hehe
Progression: Took me a year? to get to where I am now. Erm, my first time solving it was 6 minutes then the next solve was 3 minutes. Then got down to 1 minute the next day. Then I waited till i averaged 40 seconds with LBL method before moving on to Fridrich.
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3 Speedsolve ^^
Speedcube: Type C DIY =D
Your projected "potential"?: No idea, hoping to get down to sub 15?
Any other useful information!: i'll be getting some new cubes soon, so maybe my times will drop by about 0.000001 seconds if im lucky x] hehe


----------



## Abolish (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Robin Svensson
Nationality: Swedish
Age: 19
Speedcubing Method: Roux ~1 min (don't know all CMLL yet)
Best Solve Time: 40-ish
Time cubing: Began last summer, so about seven months
Progression: At first I was kind of stuck at ~2 min becuase I used a beginner method, thought about going friedrich for a while so got really good at F2L, but when it came to algs I decided to switch method. After watching Big Green's christmas video I decided to go with Roux, that was about two months ago.
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3 speedsolving, only own a 3x3 and cba to focus on BLD and Fewest moves.
Speedcube: Dian Sheng type D, the white one.
Your projected "potential"?: Should be able to get sub-20 without too much hassle.
Any other useful information!: Should really buy some else than 3x3's


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2009)

*Name: *Jai Gambhir
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Age:* 15 (turning 16 in April)
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* Best is 8.xx (not sure exactly). A bad solve would be anything over 16.
*Time cubing:* I started around 2-3 years ago. Not sure exactly when.
*Progression:* It took me a year or so, to get sub-20, and around another year to get to my current PB avg of 10.52.
*Favourite Speedsolve event:* OH.
*Speedcube:* Orange C4Y cube, 2007 Rubik's DIY, Type A II, and 25th Anniversary store bought Rubik's cube for 2H, and Dian Sheng core and centers with white Type F pieces for OH.
*Your projected "potential"?:* Consistent sub-13 and eventually consistent sub-12 (I don't practise 3x3 much these days), sub-19 OH PB average (current is 19.88).
*Best Average (of 5):* 9.99 (10.05, 10.19, 9.68, 11.04, 9.74). Part of a session containing my PB average of 12 (10.52)
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* 15.80. I don't go to many competitions, and I usually mess up a lot. Hopefully I get a decent average at TOW.
*Method used in official:* Fridrich.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 23, 2009)

*Name*: Sarah
*Nationality:* half-Japanese half-Canadian
*Age:* 17
*Speedcubing Method:* Full Fridrich
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* I average 14, sometimes 13. 16+ singles are bad
*Time cubing:* Since April 2007, less than 2 years
*Progression:* It took me about 15 months to consistently sub-20 and about 20 months to average about 15. I learn new algs whenever I can (currently learning OLLs from other angles and some CLS)
*Favourite Speedsolve event:* I focus on 3x3x3 speed, but I like BLD too.
*Speedcube:* 3x3x3 speedsolve: violet c4y brand cube with type A screws/washers and core
*Your projected "potential"?: * not getting any worse?


----------



## Slamatic (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Jake Stewart
Nationality: Born in the United States
Age: 16
Speedcubing Method: Intuitive F2L / 4LLL
Best/Worst Solve Time: 57-1:25
Time cubing: February 09; about a week, and a half ago.
Progression: Learning 4LLL, and all the PLL's.
Favorite Speedsolve event: Never been to one.
Speedcube: Store bought not lubed, just recently ordered a 3x3 DIY TypeA White from PuzzleProz
Your projected "potential"?: To be sub-10.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Lucas Garron
Nationality (Doesn't really matter but still): DE
Age: ~18
Speedcubing Method: MGLS-F, ~14 (Petrus [MGLS-P], ~20)
Best/Worst Solve Time: Official 10.00, worst normal solves after a bit of warmup ~16
Time cubing: Since beginning of 2006
Progression: See here and here.
Favourite Speedsolve event: Everything
Speedcube: Type A
Your projected "potential"?: Sub-12


----------



## Erik (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Erik
Nationality: Dutch, about 1/4 or 1/8 indonesian
Age: 19
Speedcubing Method: CFOP + ELL + OLL skip algs + opposite colour neutral
Best/Worst Solve Time: good times non-lucky 8, bad times 11.00 and above
Time cubing: Since august 2005 so 3.5 years
Progression: not learning more stuff
Favorite Speedsolve event: changing, 5x5 atm
Speedcube: Rubiks.com DIY + B type cubies
Your projected "potential"?: Sub-10 averages


----------



## ErikJ (Feb 23, 2009)

*Name:* Erik Johnson
*Nationality:* USA
*Age:* 18
*Speedcubing Method:* Petrus (EJF2L): 13, Fridrich: 20, Roux: 25 
*Best/Worst Solve Time: Best:* Best ever is 8.87, Good times are <14, bad are >15
*Time cubing:* 5 years. (Lots of breaks)
*Progression:* Times generally improved as I adapted new techniques over the years.
*Favourite Speedsolving event:* fewest moves
*Speedcube:* Type C DIY
*Your projected "potential"?:* I want to see how far I can push Petrus method.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

*Name*: Arnaud van Galen
*Nationality*: Dutch, so from Holland/The Netherlands
*Age*: 32
*Speedcubing Method*: Layer-by-layer with 4 alg LL: 30, CFOP: 25 with 4 step LL, Keyhole: 21 with 4 step LL
*Best/Worst Solve Time*: 16/28 (best and worst times I get without skips or mistakes)
*Time cubing: * Started early eighties
*Progression*: about 20 years with a 1:05 average. It took 1 year to get sub 30 and 1.5 more years to get to 21. First change was learning keyhole and 4 look last layer, second change was practise. The internet (especially text+images+applet tutorials, forums and youtube) and the WCA (worldwide competitions)
*Favourite Speedsolve event*: 5x5x5
*Speedcube*: Type F
*Your projected "potential"*?: 13 average if I ever learn full OLL/PLL and start to practice
*Any other useful information*!: I like teaching people, travelling all over the world (14 countries ATM), meeting other cubers and solving many other puzzles


----------



## maxcube (Feb 23, 2009)

*Name:* Maxwell
*Nationality:* USA
*Age:* 13
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich: 20>(I average here)<25
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* Best: 14.88(lucky), 15.97(nonlucky)/ Um, 1 minute with Fridrich.
*Time cubing:* August 2008, I started with Dan Brown's tutorial.
*Progression:* 6 months to get where I am now. When I started I was 3 minutes on my own. I switched to Fridrich entirely(everything at once, including OLL & PLL) when I was 1 minute average.
*Favorite Speedsolve event:* 3x3
*Speedcube:* DianSheng with A core. I dont like it so I will buy a C4Y cube soon.
*Your projected "potential"?:* If I practice for 10 years I could be 5 seconds average!
*Any other useful information!:* I like photography, playing piano, programming C++, and playing GH3


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Simon Crawford
Nationality: English
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich
Best/Worst Solve Time: Good- 12.xx, bad-17.xx
Time cubing: Able to solve a cube since May '07, but speedcubing since Jan '08, so just over a year really.
Progression: 3x3 average improved almost linearly between 22 and 15 seconds, although my rate of progression is slowing now. Might be sub-13 in another 3-4 months 
Favorite Speedsolve event: 3x3 or 4x4
Speedcube: Type A
Your projected "potential"?: I'd like to be sub-13, although sub-12 probably isn't out of reach.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 23, 2009)

Name: Phil
Nationality: USA
Age: 19
Speedcubing Method: ZZ
Best/Worst Solve Time: Full steps can range from 14.xx to 24.xx. Average low 20s right now.
Time cubing: Since March 2008
Progression: Used beginner's method for around 7 months. Pushed it to about 22-23 sec average, and then transitioned to Fridrich. It wasn't working so I switched to ZZ. I have been doing ZZ for two months now.
Favorite Speedsolve event: 3x3
Speedcube: Diansheng with type A core
Your projected "potential"?: I want to sub 20 hopefully in March. Then I will probably go and learn COLL or winter. I want to see how fast I can be with ZZ.
Any other useful information: I like small kittens.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 23, 2009)

*Name:* Pete
*Nationality:* British
*Age:* 28
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich 22/57 OLLs 21/21 PLLs
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* Best - 20.11. good times are sub-30 bad times are sup-35.
*Best Average of 5:* 26.70
*Best Official Average:* I haven't been to a competition yet
*Time cubing:* August 2008
*Progression:* learnt dan brown for a week, then AvG beginner last layer, then Fridrich intuitive F2L along with full PLL and some OLLs. I learnt BLD too, my best BLD time is 4:11
*Favorite Speedsolve event:* 3x3x3
*Speedcube:* Type AII
*Your projected "potential"?:* If I try, I reckon I could get near to sub-20
*Any other useful information!:* I play keyboard, guitar, accordion, playstation 3, all guitar heros.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Austin Moore
Nationality: Missourian
Age: 15
Speedcubing Method: Roux ~12-13
Best/Worst Solve Time: best solve 8.58, good solves 13 bad solves 15+
Time cubing: December 07
Progression: learn a better C4 CMLL alg
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3
Speedcube: Type D + old type A core + Store cubies
Your projected "potential": best roux solver ever (i think i am but no one has confirmed it yet)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Emerson Herrmann
Nationality: American
Age: 14 years, 32 days
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich: ~15, Petrus: ~21, Roux: ~26
Best/Worst Solve Time: 11.22 is best...OH best is 14.65. Bad 2H is ~20, bad OH is ~26
Time cubing: 1 year, 2 months, 27 days.
Progression:
Beginner method (not booklet, the one that Tyson Mao teaches on rubiks.com)
Learned corner OLLs
Learned F2L
Learned PLL
Learned OLL (PLL and OLL were learned in about a week...PLL = one day; practiced; OLL = 3 days)
Learned Some MGLS and ZBF2L

Favourite Speedsolve event: OH
Speedcube: OH: Joy, Speed: Whatever cube I feel like using...I do not have a main yet haha
Your projected "potential"?: Sub-17 one-handed, sub-13 2H...
Any other useful information!: I have only two fingers on my right hand, my pinky and my thumb. (it is sometimes referred to as the claw.)


----------



## goldencuber (Feb 24, 2009)

Name:Kang-Yee Chyou
Nationality: USA (though Chinese)
Age: 15
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich (low 20's) Petrus...hold on a sec...doing it now...(30's)
Best/Worst Solve Time: 19.05 seconds/14 years.
Time cubing: 4 months???
Progression: good, seeing as i rarely get to practice...
Favourite Speedsolve event: 5x5...and when i get higher ones, those
Speedcube: 2x2 up to 5x5
Your projected "potential"?: My crazy idea, with potential sub 6
Any other useful information!: Pres of our school Rubik cube club (www.rca.byethost17.com)


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 24, 2009)

Can't you just get every thing from the WCA profiles?

Well, here is mine anyway:

Name: Wuqiong 
Nationality: Chinese
Age: 16
Speedcubing Method: Extended Cross-Fridrich-VH
Best/Worst Solve Time: Singles: 13 -26
Average of 5: 16-24
Average of 12: 18-22
Time cubing: Since July 2007
Progression: 
Learned in a few days from friend who also just learned how to use really noob method. Got to around 2:30 in a week and stayed there for around 2 weeks. Then cut my times in half through the reading of only one paragraph on Petrus' site about fingertricks. Then it decreased to around 60s average and stayed there for 2-3 months with barely any practice until the cube broke. Then it was the age of the Heise Simulator. Within 6 weeks, I achieved a sub-30 average. I hovered there for around 5 months until I suddenly decreased to sub-24ish right after DC open. Less than a month or two after that, I achieved sub-20 averages. Then I really stopped practicing 3x3 until now (8 months). Sub-20 averages are now common and even happen quite easily on bad days. 
Favorite Speedsolve event: 4x4, 3x3 BLD, pyraminx, FMC
Speedcube: Type C, hi-games.net simulators
Your projected "potential"?: DNF? Maybe sub-16 average of 12 if I ever practice...
Other: I can get really awesome PLL executions after repeating the same alg ~100 times in a row. I do this a lot. However, my time attacks really suck. My execution during a real solve is actually OK. Sub-1 second U perms, sub-1.2 second R, T, J, A, H, Z perms are possibly when I'm in the zone for just executing these algs.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: James Kobel
Nationality: Earthling
Age: 12
Speedcubing method: Fridrich(~25 seconds), Petrus and Roux(both ~35 seconds)
Best/Worst solve time:Good: <33 Bad: >39
Time cubing: Around 1 year 2 months
Proggression: I started with simple LBL', then Petrus, then Fridrich, and now Roux.
Favorite speedsolve event: Square 1
Your projected potential: Hopefully sub 14


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Alan Clontz
Nationality: American
Age: 26
Speedcubing Method: (Layer-by-layer: ~1:15, Fridrich: ~1:30)
Best/Worst Solve Time: With layer by layer method, my best time was just under a minute, and my worst is usually around 1:30. With fridrich, my best is around 1:15 and worst around 2:00.
Time cubing: just over 1.5 months, 15-30 minutes per day on average
Progression: I started with layer by layer method, took about 2 weeks to memorize the algorithms to solve without reading them, at which point I was averaging about 3 minutes. I then learned 2look pll and then 2 look oll, and with practice,times went down to around 1:15. I have been practicing fridrich method for about 2 weeks (only difference from the LBL method is I do the F2L). At first my times shot back up around 3 or 4 minutes, but have been steadily decreasing. I expect to be on par with my layer by layer times in about a week.
Favourite Speedsolve event: Never been to a competition, but right now the only puzzles I have are 3x3 and magic.
Speedcube: I think I use a type A third model (not sure, but I know it's type A).
Your projected "potential"?: At the moment, I'm just trying to get sub 1:00 consistently, but my long term goal is sub 0:20.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Can't you just get every thing from the WCA profiles?



yes because WCA profiles say what method you use and how long you've been cubing.

Name: David Woner
Nationality : American
Age: almost 19
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich(cross on left) ~17.5, Fridrich(cross on D) ~23 Roux ~45
Best/Worst Solve Time: Sub-14 is good Sup-19 is bad
Time cubing : Started September 7th 2007
Progression: got to about 40 seconds with LBL in about 6 months of light practice. After that I learned intuitive F2L after checking a few things out on Fridrich's website. I originally solved with cross on U with funny Z rotations, so switching to left was natural. got down to about 22 seconds by the start of summer 2008, when I stopped practicing 3x3 in favor of other events. Picked it up again in the fall and have been steadily improving since.
Favourite Speedsolve event: Rubik's Clock
Speedcube: Speed: Black C4Y cube, OH: my good old black type A
Your projected "potential"?: sub-13 average would be neat.
Any other useful information!: BigGreen up there (austin moore) forgot to mention but I think he globally averages about 14 with Roux, and is the fastest Roux-user.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Justin Jaffray
Nationality: Canadian
Age: 15
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich with 3LLL with a couple of OLLs here and there.
Best/Worst Solve Time: Bests are 17-19, worsts are 30-32 (Yep, very inconsistent) Average is around 23.
Best Average (of 5): 21.54
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): I'll answer this after TOW  my current official average sucks.
Method used in official: Will be Fridrich, but then I used Fridrich with 4LLL.
Time cubing: I started mid summer last year, so... 6-7 monthsish? Wow... That's a long time...
Progression: The past few weeks when I've been practicing a lot so I've gone down from the 35-40 area, but I still remember when sub-2 was a struggle.
Favourite Speedsolve event: Tie between 2x2 and Pyraminx 
Speedcube: Green Cube4You brand
Your projected "potential"?: I want to eventually be sub 15 and stuff, but for now, I'm aiming for sub 23 averages 

Revised on April 4:

Name: Justin Jaffray
Nationality: Canadian
Age: 15
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich with 3LLL with a couple of OLLs here and there.
Best/Worst Solve Time: Bests are 15-19, worsts are 30-32 (Yep, very inconsistent) Average is around 25.
Best Average (of 5): 21.54
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 23.00
Method used in official: Fridrich.
Time cubing: 8 or 9 months
Progression: The past few weeks when I've been practicing a lot so I've gone down from the 35-40 area, but I still remember when sub-2 was a struggle. Just recently I got down to pretty much consistent sub 23, so I'm happy.
Favourite Speedsolve event: 2x2
Speedcube: White Type C
Your projected "potential"?: I want to eventually be sub 15 and stuff, but for now, I'm aiming for sub 23 averages


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Sarah Nelson
Nationality: American
Age: 15
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich, learning all PLL's
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best- a good solve is anywhere from 20-31 sec. and a bad solve is above 34
Time cubing: Since November 07' but then took 2 breaks that totaled about 6 months?
Progression: Slowly but surely, im going to be sub 30 soon 
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3, 3x3 OH and 5x5
Speedcube: Dian Sheng 
Your projected "potential"?: I want to end up being sub 15, but right now thats far away. im sure ill get there tho!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 24, 2009)

umm... Kay.

*Name:* Alex Seidler
*Nationality:* USA
*Age:* 16
*Speedcubing Method: * full Fridrich~13-14ish, Petrus~25ish
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* 10.03 for nonlucky single, worst is a silly question
*Time cubing:* since December 2006
*Progression: *Not aure how to answer this one. I worked my way down from 3ish minutes to 13 seconds in 3 years, that's all.
*Favourite Speedsolve event: *4x4x4 speedsolve
*Speedcube:* black "Edison" cube or Rubiks.com assembly cube.
*Your projected "potential"?:* sub-10 averages of 10/12  lol
*Any other useful information!:* cubing is entertaining.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Joseph Hong
Nationality: Korea
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich F2L + 3LLL - my weirdo combination of algs - good solves from 17 to 24, bad solves 27 and above. Roux: A long time so don't bother
Best/Worst Solves: Anything below 20/Anything above 30
Time cubing: in mid '07 introduced to cubes; didn't get into speedcubing until early '08.
Progression: Don't have time to cube right now (hardest year in high school!), going to try to get below sub 20 this summer.
Favorite Event: 3x3 speedsolve
Speedcube: Rubik's DIY, storebought, and Type D + Old A core
Potential?: If I ever get enough time to learn the OLLs and the last PLL alg I didn't bother to learn yet... hopefully sub 13 to 15 ish
Any other useful info: serious cubing takes up a lot of dedication...


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 24, 2009)

TheBB said:


> I'd like to point out that you will need data on how long each cuber have practiced with each method. Presumably, most people will have an artificially low Fridrich average compared to other methods, not because it is better (which it might be, of course) but because they spent more time working on it. To me it sounds like a very difficult statistical exercise, if you want to get precise results.



I assumed that from the start, so the qualitative vs. quantitative results will have to reflect the length of time using a method and stuff... >< (I have to find a way to integrate that into the overall perspective of the question)



shelley said:


> So many people use Fridrich compared to other methods (and a lot of people who use multiple methods practice Fridrich the most) that it would be very difficult to derive any significant conclusions about the different methods and their relation to speedsolve times.
> 
> Has any 3x3 WR been achieved with a method other than Fridrich?



I knew that, I just wanted to see if the number of Petrus / Roux solvers was significant enough to mention in their own little categories; that way I can show demos like Roux's and (insert awesome Petrus solver here?)'s as part of my presentation!!



Mike Hughey said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Has any 3x3 WR been achieved with a method other than Fridrich?
> ...



That's one good "anomaly" so far in the sea of Fridrich WRs... ><



fanwuq said:


> Can't you just get every thing from the WCA profiles?



I wish I could; only names and times were listed...
I consider what I'm doing here primary data: the WCA website was a suggestion for my "secondary" data, so I will likely draw off of that.

The data I collect here is always useful, so thanks everyone for your input!!


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 24, 2009)

Which class is this project for? If it's something to do with math, you could always do some sort of statistical analysis with the data, or do something on the theoretical aspect of the cube. Maybe try to do a significance test on which out of the three is most strongly shown as the best method? Or if this is for some science class, you could always do something on the physics behind the cube (maybe even chemistry involved with the lube and all).


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 24, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Which class is this project for? If it's something to do with math, you could always do some sort of statistical analysis with the data, or do something on the theoretical aspect of the cube. Maybe try to do a significance test on which out of the three is most strongly shown as the best method? Or if this is for some science class, you could always do something on the physics behind the cube (maybe even chemistry involved with the lube and all).



It's for a Mathematics of Data Management course.
My final project is due in like May or something (the presentation) but we've been getting classes to compile and manage our data and stuff.

I'm going to probably take most of next class to compile this all into a Fathom worksheet (once we learn how to USE the bugger) and make it into nice neat little chart things that I can read from!!


----------



## Rawn (Feb 24, 2009)

*Name:* Nicholas Chen
*Nationality:* Chinese 
*Age:* 14
*Speedcubing Method: * Roux - Average from 18 - 21 secs 
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* Best - 12.84 secs (No skips, easy CMLL and blockbuilding) Anything over 23 secs is bad for me right now.
*Time cubing:* Around a year.
*Progression: * LBL (Got down to around 1 min) --> Fridrich --> Switched to roux the next day. 
*Favourite Speedsolve event: * 3x3 speedsolve.
*Speedcube:* White Old Type A.
*Your projected "potential"?:* At least Sub - 15 with roux (Hopefully faster).
*Any other useful information!:* I only know around half of CMLL.

EDIT:

*Best average (of 5):* 16.90 seconds.
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* Never been to an official comp.
*Method used in official:* I only use roux.


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Suhas Mohan
Nationality : Indian
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method:With Beginner's method, i averaged ~70 sec
Fridrich method with 3LLL : 21.98 sec 
Best/Worst Solve Time: 15.46/33.4
Time cubing : I started cubing 5 years ago, but started speedcubing only since October '08.
Progression: 5 Years ago, my friend taught me the beginners method and i got to a 70 second average in 5 days!!! I've been using that method for 5 yeras... 
In October '08, i learnt the fridrich method and i've been practicing almost every day since... I currently average around 22sec...
Favourite Speedsolve event :3x3x3 (Because this is the only cube i know ow to speedsolve) 
Speedcube: I use a YUGA with very well sanded Storebought Rubik's Brand cubies.
Your projected "potential"?: Sub-15
Any other useful information!: I only know how to speed solve a 3x3 and that is the only cube i own... I ordered a 2x2 and it's on its way now...


----------



## mande (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Nikhil
Nationality: Indian
Age: 19
Method used: Fridrich (about 45/57 OLL's), average about 26.5s.
Best/worst solve time: 18.53/anything above 35s.
Time cubing: Since February 2008
Progression: Stayed at an average of 70 for about 5-6 months, then consistently averaged about 35 secs, till my first official comp (the only one yet). Then I learnt finger tricks, and within a month started averaging about 25-28s and stayed there.
Favourite event: 3x3 BLD
Speedcube: Storebought Rubik's Brand
Projected "potential": 3x3 speed: sub 18


----------



## toast (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Kevin Belleville
Nationality : Half White(and lots of other things) and half Chinese
Age: 14
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich:17-18s Petrus: About 25 Roux: Around 35-40
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 9.69 Worst: like 3 days when I first got one?
Time cubing : December 26, 2007
Progression: Like a little over a year. I wasn't really aware of this community until June/July 2008
Favourite Speedsolve event : 4x4. I like the parities that come with it.
Speedcube: C4Y/Clone/Type A(Not all mixed together, but it depends.)
Your projected "potential"?:I want to be sub 14  And sub-1 on 4x4.
Any other useful information!: Nope.


----------



## Faz (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Fazrulz
Nationality Aussie
Age: SUB 15
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich:12-13
Best/Worst Solve Time: 7.3x lucky 8.5x non lucky
Time cubing: Started in March 08
Progression: Very very fast
Favourite Speedsolve event 4x4
Speedcube: type c
Your projected "potential"?: sub 10 average


----------



## ChromisElda (Feb 24, 2009)

Name:
Nationality: Indian
Age: 15 - 20 ;P don't want to give the exact one
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich - 34seconds
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 27 seconds, worst (within the past 2 days): 45seconds
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?): Began end of November 2008, practise on average 1 hr a day from then, but a lot more now.
Progression: How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? 
Took me about a hundreds hours, 15 - 20 youtube clips, badmephisto's website as well as cubefreak, three 3x3 cubes, a 4x4 and a 5x5. I started with times of 5 minutes, cut that to 2 minutes... eventually to 1:15 and then learnt fridrich. So far practised with fridrich for just under 2 months.
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data): 3x3x3, but if it's for watching purposes, then team solving.
Speedcube: (OH, speedsolve, BLD, whatever, list them all if you like!)
Your projected "potential"?: (Random, eh?) Er... aiming to get sub 20 seconds average, but would be happy with sub 25 as well.
Any other useful information!:


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 24, 2009)

ChromisElda said:


> Name:
> Nationality: Indian
> Age: 15 - 20 ;P don't want to give the exact one
> Speedcubing Method: Fridrich - 34seconds
> ...



Hey do you live in india? If so, where?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Rahul Kadukar
Nationality India
Age: 21
Speedcubing Method: LBL with 3Look LL:35-40
Best/Worst Solve Time: 27.xx non lucky
cubing: Started in August 08
Progression: Very very slow, Have done 10 x 10 x 10 and have UWR 12
Favourite Speedsolve event Multi Blind
Speedcube: type a
Your projected "potential"?: Maybe Sub 10


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 24, 2009)

Name: Nicholas Ho
Nationality : Singaporean
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method: random blockbuilding or f2l with 2/3 look LL
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 13.09 Worst: probably 35s?
Time cubing : since june 2007 though I knew how to solve the 3x3 in '05 and forgot how to the next year.
Progression: lol sub 40 by september 07, sub 30 april 08, sub 25 july 08, currently ~23
Favourite Speedsolve event : 4x4/5x5
Speedcube: Japanese DIY kit.
Your projected "potential"?: sub 1 average 4x4 and sub 1:50 average 5x5 using my cage method?
Any other useful information!: probably the fastest cager at the moment  come on how many people here use cage?


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 25, 2009)

name: Antonio 
Nationality: half Jamaican half American
Age: 18 ( Finaly!!!)
Method: Roux 14 - 15 average Petrus 20 - 25 average
Best/Worst solve time best unknown / worst 2 months
Time cubing: Speed= 1.5 years Overall= Very long time
Favorite event= 4x4 speed (ive never been to a comp. though)
Speedcube: 80's studio cube
Your projected potential: sub 50 4x4 average, Try to get a sub 10 with petrus


----------



## Kian (Feb 25, 2009)

Name: Kian Barry
Nationality: American
Age: 23
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich with 2 Look OLL
Best/Worst Solve Time: best nonlucky is 14.xx, worst normal times now are 23-24ish
Time cubing: first solved a cube november of 2006, started really speedcubing in janurary 2008
Progression: 50ish in january, sub 20 in november, haven't done much more recently
Favorite Speedsolve event: depends on the day but i guess 5x5 right now
Speedcube: type a
Your projected "potential"?: uh, i'd like to go sub 15, i think that's doable
Any other useful information!: not really.


----------



## Odin (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Abr71310, when you’re done with this project can you post your final results? I would love to see the conclusion of this.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 25, 2009)

*Name: *Michael Swan
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Age: *16
*Speedcubing Method(s): *Corners first, Petrus, and Heise (for different events/situations) (Cage Variation for big cubes)
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* Best: 13.34 full step 12.02 lucky Worst: Any thing above 28 seconds
*Time cubing:* August 2006 or 2007? i have no idea... I actually decided to start when I was on the beach.
*Progression: *I am getting random improvements.
*Favourite Speedsolving event:* FMC (any size cube), 5x5 speedcubing
*Speedcube:* Storebought cube (can't get anything else)
*Your projected "potential"?:* To average 12 seconds with Corners First (I think it's possible)


----------



## Edmund (Feb 25, 2009)

Edmund Rothfus
14 years old
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich F2L with 2-Look Oll and full Pll average: 17-19 seconds
I started cubing Feb 08, so one year ago
Fav Event would have to be 2x2 or Magic. Fewest moves sounds fun but i've never done it. I like 2x2 and Magic because they are both quick. Magic= under 2 seconds and 2x2 = under 7 seconds
Speedcube: Diansheng with Cubesmith Stickers
I started off by learning from the book. I averaged 75 seconds. Then I learned Fridrich F2L and got down to 45 seconds
Over the summer I decided to learn an algorithm a day. After less than a month I knew every pll. Oll i learned all 2-look in one day
Potential: Consistant sub 4's in 2x2, 3x3 BLD, and Magic under 1 second average. As far as 3x3 goes, just sub 17 av and sub 30 OH av.

Good luck on your project


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2009)

Odin said:


> Hey Abr71310, when you’re done with this project can you post your final results? I would love to see the conclusion of this.



I sure will; the mark or my actual conclusions?

Hopefully the "bias" I take won't affect the sampling too much, but we'll see, right?



Edmund said:


> Good luck on your project



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 25, 2009)

Name: 
*Nationality:* American
*Age:* 18
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich- 53 second avg
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* Best time: 26.30 Worst Time: Over 2 mins
*Time cubing: *I was completely new to cubing last month sometime near the end of January 2009. 
*Progression:* I've did the Beginners method for a day or two but I wanted to solve it in 20 seconds so I looked up Speed Solving methods and found the Petrus Method. I didn't like it so I researched further and found the Fridrich Method (which I like very much).
*Speedcube:* Store Bought Rubik's brand lubricated with Silicone spray and soon DIYkit Type F
*Your projected "potential"?: *20 second average after learning the rest of the Oll algorithms (know about 10 so far and full PLL and F2L).
*Any other useful information!:* I'm getting a 7x7


----------



## chrisness (Feb 25, 2009)

Name: Chris
Nationality: Scottish
Age: 19
Speedcubing Method(s): Fridrich
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 8.88 lucky/10.04 non lucky, Worst: Any thing above 15 seconds
Time cubing: Since March 07
Progression: Down to 30seconds in 3 months, sub 20 average of 100 within 9 months
Favourite Speedsolving event: 4x4
Speedcube: D
Your projected "potential"?: Sub 45 4x4 average...


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2009)

Added new "questions": if you happen to be browsing through again and see them (or for you new people who haven't answered yet!), please edit your posts to make my life easier.

Sorry for not including this before!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 26, 2009)

Name: Stachu Korick
Nationality (Doesn't really matter but still): USA
Age: 16
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich(Full PLL, 2step OLL, f2l cross...backwards order; haha...25 sec) Petrus (about 25 seconds...full PLL, again)
Best/Worst Solve Time:
...Best: 12.92 LL skip; 16.99 Not lucky
Best Average (of 5): 22.82
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):28.67
Method used in official: Fridrich
Time cubing: ugh...since Nov. 2007, and about 20 min practice a night avg.
Progression: I got sub 1 in about 3 weeks, sub 45 in another month, sub 30 like 3 months ago
Favorite Speedsolve event :3x3/BLD/magic
Speedcube: Same cube for every 3x3 event...Transparent Blue type C FTW! (used at all comps. so far)
Your projected "potential"?: with current method, about 15 seconds, but will take A LOT of practice(another year? )
Any other useful information!:Large walrus


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Feb 27, 2009)

Name: Nitin Prasad
Nationality (Doesn't really matter but still): Living in the U.S, but I'm indian.
Age: 15 
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich - 25 seconds
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best - 15.78 secnds, Worst is usually 30-33 seconds.
Best Average (of 5): 21.88 Seconds
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): N/A (I'll update this tomorrow )
Method used in official: N/A 
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?):I think it's been 4 months total, I started in October sometime.
Progression: Uhh.... I was about 1:30 at the end of October, I was sub 45 on 12/7/08, I was sub 30 on 1/12/09, I was Sub 25 on 1/31/09
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data): 3x3x3 2H
Speedcube: Currently, I have a storebought, used for normal 3x3x3 speedcubing, and a type D that I lent to my friend for now but I will use for OH.
Your projected "potential"?: I think I can go sub 20, maybe 16-17 seconds average bit of work?
Any other useful information!: 
I'm good at math, only saying so because I've noticed that the vast majority of speedcubers have certain amounts of aptitude in math.
I practiced 1-2 hours until I was Sub1, not I practice for maybe 40-45 minutes a day, but I also just do a few solved in between homework

You know, reading through these, at least half of us think we're going to be sub 10 average... Optimism's fine, but really? I honestly don't think I can even turn a cube that fast, that would have to be almost 5 tps the whole way through.

EDIT: You should add a question for an estimate of practice a day/week.
Also, I was wondering why we don't have a Male/Female thing on here (for the people thewant to, obviously)


----------



## dChan (Feb 27, 2009)

*Name:* Daniel Chan
*Nationality:* American
*Age:* 16
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* 12.96/23.65
*Best Average (of 5):* 17.65
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* 23.44
*Method used in official:* Fridrich
*Time cubing:* 2 Years/February 2007
*Progression: How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? (That last one is for old-school cubers from the 1980s ^^)*: Approximately 1 year(taking breaks from cubing into consideration). My times when I firsts started learning Fridrich were in the 50 to 60 second range. I changed my method to full Fridrich and learned to look ahead better(though I can still improve a lot).
*Favourite Speedsolve Event:* One-Handed Solving
*Speedcube:* Black DIY Type A(I actually have no idea what kind of cube I use. I bought it from Leyan Lo, that's all I know)
*Your projected "potential"?:* Uh, 12 seconds? Not sure how to answer this.
*Any other useful information!:* I like magic.


----------



## wzrds3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Name*: Tyler Aas
*Nationality:* American
*Age*: 19
*Speedcubing Method:* CFOP (intuitive F2L, 4-look LL)
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* 34.73/~55s (worst is the typical slowest in an avg of 12)
*Best Average (of 5):* ~42s
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): *N/A (never competed)
*Method used in official:* N/A
*Time cubing*: ~5 months of deliberate training, 2 years since I started cubing
*Progression: How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? (That last one is for old-school cubers from the 1980s ^^): After 1 or 2 months of cubing with my 1st cube, I got to around 1:10 on average. I then learned about lubrication and other methods (Fridrich, Petrus) and started to focus my attention on learning algorithms and looking ahead. I took a break when I got into college, but now I'm working on getting faster again.
Favourite Speedsolve Event: N/A
Speedcube: Black DIY Cube4You Type A I, lubricated with puzzleproz.com lube.
Your projected "potential"?: My current goal is sub-25, but I hope to get sub-15 some day.
Any other useful information!: While I prefer Fridrich, I would like to learn a more unconventional method like Heise (or Thistlethwaite, lol), as I think that I should keep my options open.*


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 28, 2009)

Name: Josh Larsen
Nationality: American
Age: 17
Speedcubing Method: Freakin Petrus(all of you CFOP addicts)
Best/Worst Solve Time: 12.xy, <2 min
Best Average(of 5): Like 16, I do avg 12's, they mean more; 17.18
Best Official: NA
Method used in official:NA
Time cubing: 1 and 1/2 years, 8 months speedsolving.
Sub 20 took me forever. I was around 22 or so for like 3 months, and I see why everyone quits Petrus. I've known two people whom have got sub 20 in 2 months(passing me up), and on both occasions they tried Petrus, and quit within 2 weeks. My F2L was garbage for the longest time, but I changed that. This also took forever.....
Favourite Speedsolve Event: Um.......I do OH, 3x3 speedsolve, and 5x5, speedsolve done most.
Speedcube: Black old type a.....waiting for black cubeforyou cube.
Any other useful info: IMO Petrus is easily twice as hard as Fridrich to be fast at.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, the final tests for my Data Management class take place this coming week, so the presentations start in four weeks.

So far, this is what I have planned (I might need help with organization / presentation since I snapped my right hand's wrist playing badminton this past week Monday):

Pie graph showing major "solve methods" versus sub-25?? times? (Basically, show that Fridrich is one of the more prominent methods, as well as Petrus and Roux to a lesser extent)

Scatterplot of WR times (Single or Average?) since 2005, and the current scatterplot of top 100 WR times (3x3x3)

Solve time (average) versus time cubing per day / overall (search for correlation??)

Explain bias, explain sample and how i obtained it, explain MAYBE the solve methods in partial detail??

I have to create some data using Fathom, so whoever out there knows what that is (it's basically like Excel, only more idiot-proof and oriented towards educational instruction), and is able to provide some feedback or helpful tips as to what I should present (Max. 12 min presentation, ideally 10 min.), I'd love the help, especially since I am now limited in my efforts, at least for a couple of weeks.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Solve time (average) versus time cubing per day / overall (search for correlation??)



I'm not so sure about this one, I don't think you'd find much of a correlation. Imagine if you have a new cuber who only averages about 45 seconds, but they are practicing 4 hours a say to get better. Then on the other hand you have someone who has been cubing for years and averages 15 seconds, but only cubes for 1 hour a day. The important variable is not time spent cubing per day, but total time spent cubing(cubing per day times days cubing). Although this may be hard to analyze since the amount of time people spend cubing each day varies over the months and years.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Solve time (average) versus time cubing per day / overall (search for correlation??)
> ...



Well I can also see how it would decrease (improvement times, I mean) as one got better; I think the curve would be much like a reverse exponential slope 

I guess I can see what you mean; but how would I show the correlation between practice, improvement ( and potential? ) and actual solve times?

Does intelligence play a factor? Mysteries, mysteries....


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> [...]
> Does intelligence play a factor? Mysteries, mysteries....



"Genius is one percent inspiration, ninety-nine percent perspiration."

It's more determination and time practicing than intelligence, it seems. Except maybe blindfold solvers who use certain memorization methods.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well then, is it fair to say that solve times have to do with how much we sweat??

Don't people like Jean Pons practice non-stop? Where's his WR?!?!


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 6, 2009)

Name: *Nukoca*
Nationality: *USA*
Age:* 14*
Speedcubing Method: *Current method is Petrus,~30.02 seconds. Fridrich(two-look OLL & PLL) ~32.67 seconds*
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: *30.02<Way up there*
Best Average (of 5): *I don't take averages, just single times*.
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): *Never been in competition*
Method used in official: 
Time cubing: *Sometime around October 2007*
Progression: 1) *LBL (the booklet that came with it, in other words)
2) Figured out some shortcuts, like getting rid of the last D on RiDiRD.
3) Keyhole
4) Intuitive F2L
5) 2-look OLL/PLL
6) Switched to Petrus*
How long did it take you to get where you are now?* A looong time. I didn't like Fridrich so I switched to Petrus and my times went down by about 10 seconds.  *
What were your times like? *I had a 57 sec average.*
Your projected "potential"?: *You mean with like graphed predictions? No idea. Nice question, though. I'll start recording my times*.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 7, 2009)

*Name:* Evan Sandhoefner
*Nationality:* born in U.S.A., distantly German
*Age:* 13
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich, ~45 secs
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* best, 30 secs; worst, anything under a minute
*Best Average (of 5):* unknown
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* unknown
*Method used in official:* Fridrich
*Time cubing:* just over three months (since 12-25-09)
*Progression:*
aaaaa1) beginners' LBL
aaaaa2) added algorithms
aaaaa3) keyhole
aaaaa4) fingertricks
aaaaa5) cross on bottom
aaaaa6) Fridrich F2L
aaaaa7) my first DIY (type A)
aaaaa8) Fridrich 4LLL
*Favourite Speedsolve event:* 3x3x3
*Speedcube:* puzzleproz type A (about to get a YUGA...yay!)
*Your projected "potential"?:* too early to tell


----------



## doubleagent3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Joe
Nationality: American and philippino
Age: 12
Speedcubing method: 4 lll some beginners tyson mao
Best/Worst solve time: 49 secs, worst 125
TIme CUbeing: about three months
Progression: tyson mao beginners method, two look oll, two look pll,
SPeed cube: believe it or not i use a store bought cube, it's better than my diy which pops too much
Your projected "potential"?": no idea my goal is forty seconds average. maybe even thirty second average.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 7, 2009)

holypasta said:


> *Progression:*
> aaaaa1) beginners' LBL
> aaaaa2) added algorithms
> aaaaa3) keyhole
> ...



Thank you (seriously) for giving me an honest progression.
I should have made this the template: I'm now reconsidering how I'm going to store this data.


----------



## Bob (Apr 7, 2009)

*Name:* Bob Burton
*Nationality:* USA
*Age:* 24
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich (With COLL, edge control, etc.)
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* best: 13.15, worst: ?
*Best Average (of 5):* 16.27
*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* 17.86
*Method used in official:* Fridrich
*Time cubing:* Just under 8 years
*Progression:* LBL (May 2001), F2L (February 2005), PLL (March 2005), OLL (April-May 2005), COLL (July 2005), ...
*Favourite Speedsolve event:* 3x3x3
*Speedcube:* KCA Edison Cube
*Your projected "potential"?:* 15-16 second average


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Matt J.
Nationality (Doesn't really matter but still): Chinese
Age: (don't have to answer if it's touchy, but age groups are nice when plotting data tables and graphs) 14
Speedcubing Method: (List the ones you know well and your times for each, if you know more than one) (EG. Fridrich: ~25 seconds, Petrus: ~45 seconds, Roux: ~85 seconds) Fridrich 45 Petrus ? 
Best/Worst Solve Time: 30.29/2.5 min
Best Average (of 5): 40.15
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): none
Method used in official: none
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?): 1 month around 2007, half starting in march 2009
Progression: How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? (That last one is for old-school cubers from the 1980s ^^)
learned beginners in 2007 7th grade, really into cubing for a month, but only solved it over and over. discovered fridrich f2l basically on my own near the end of the month. stopped until now, when i got into it again, dropped about 15 sec recently.
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data): non
Speedcube: (OH, speedsolve, BLD, whatever, list them all if you like!) Some DIY cube that is clear
Your projected "potential"?: (Random, eh?) (don't have to answer this) sub 15 maybe eventually never.
Other stuff: always really bored, always really tired, very vague usually, parents pushed me to take calc I-III and Physics(mechanics) in middle school, have credit for all of them basically, in band at school, tennis, cross country, making people feel bad, 10/31/1994, math competitions, going to ohio to learn number theory, tried to learn group theory and failed, like teaching things, latin as foriegn language, love chem and programming, going on about stuff, school dances suck doesn't matter who you go with, should probably end this now before too off topic, but i'm bored at school.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 8, 2009)

*Name:* spdcbr (I dont want to give away info)
*Nationality:* Korean
*Age:* 10
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich Method
*Best/Worst Solve Time:* 34.76/I had a cube unsolved at my gramps place and it's still unsolved because his place is on the other side of the world, use that if you want
*Best Average:* 56.45
*Best OFFICIAL average:* 48.65
*Method used in official:* Fridrich Method
*Time cubing:* 8 months
*Progression:* By taking a jump to fridrich, I slowed for a while, then, I cut 40 seconds in one month
*Favourite Speedsolve event:* 3x3x3 (That's the only event I can do!)
*Speedcube:* I only have one cube: Rubik's Cube(the new logo)
*Your projected "potential"?:* sub 30~40
*Any other useful information!:* I'm the youngest cuber in my school 
*EDIT:*I live in Virginia


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Thank you (seriously) for giving me an honest progression.
> I should have made this the template: I'm now reconsidering how I'm going to store this data.



I'll edit mine.


----------



## adragast (Apr 14, 2009)

Name: Kiyoshi Takahashi
Nationality: French, but living in Norway
Age: 28
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich (but learned also Petrus, opposite color faces, Heise, ...)
Best/Worst Solve Time: 13.xx lucky, 17.xx non lucky / worst time recently around 35s
Best Average (of 5), official and non-official: 22.82 
Time cubing: started when I was a kid, but have been able solve it only for 5 years
Progression: Unfortunately, I don't have really precise dates. When I was a kid, I could solve 2-3 faces and was happy with it as it was better than anyone I knew at that time. Then about 5 years ago I learned how to solve it on the internet (kind of mix between lbl and what I figured out by myself). Was around 3 min and was happy with it. One year later, I learned the Petrus method thanks to a friend who showed it to me. My times went to about 1 minute but never below. Was a bit dissapointed but stopped improving during about 2 years (just showing my skill to some friends from time to time). Finally, discovered on the net the rubik's community early 2007, began training for the world championship (aim: below 1 minute), participated in a comp in Korea (around 40s), then managed around 35 at the world championship. I already knew all OLL and PLL then and all my improvement since then is almost purely look ahead and fluent turning of the cube (slowsolving). 
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3 speed, but relatively better in 5x5
Speedcube: Many, the one I was last using is a Japanese DIY that nobody likes but that never pops.
Your projected "potential"?: nothing, I have stopped again, happy I managed a sub-25 average and a sub-20 times officially.
Any other useful information!: I like teaching people, travelling all over the world, meeting other cubers and solving many other puzzles (same as AvG)


----------



## FreeHand (Apr 14, 2009)

Name: Norbert Héjja
Nationality: Hungarian
Age: 14
Speedcubing Method: Full Fridrich
Best/Worst Solve Time: 10/18
Best Average (of 5): 11.10
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 14.70
Method used in official: Fridrich
Time cubing: 1,5 years ago
Favourite Speedsolve Event: 7x7 
Speedcube: storebrought


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 17, 2009)

I need some help...

I'm tryign to use the World Cube Association website (worldcubeassociation.org) as a secondary source, and I want to extract data from the spreadsheets they have onto an Excel or Fathom worksheet to analyze...

When I extract the Rubik's Cube (3x3x3) averages for "all results" into an Excel document, I get the natural layout of a spreadsheet, which is wicked, it'll work for a lot of different things I need to do...

But I want to take a tally (I guess make a pie chart out of) the countries' competitors and put it all into one nice graph that I can present (i think USA has one of the highest # of competitors representing that citizenship), and I don't know how...

Does anybody with knowledge on tallying or program-scripting know how to do this, that is willing to help me??


----------



## E.drid (Apr 17, 2009)

Name: Tyler M.
Nationality: USA
Age: 13
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 32.93, Worst: Anything over 60
Best Average (of 5): 39.xx
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): N/A
Method used in official: N/A
Time cubing: Since June '08
Progression: 
June-Sept (Not too serious): Beginner LBL
Hiatus
December-March: 4LLL
April-???: Intuitive F2L w/ 4LLL
Speedcube: Old Type A White DIY from Puzzleproz, lubed with Petroleum Jelly (yeah, yeah, I know.)
Potential: I'm uber lazy, and I'm way more interested in Chess than Cubing, but I won't stop filling my head with Rubik's knowledge until I get consistently sub-25 Averages.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 17, 2009)

Name: Rachel
Nationality: Singapore
Age: 15
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich with 3LLL
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 15.xx, Worst: There's a worst time?
Best Average (of 5): 20.xx
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): N/A
Method used in official: Fridrich 3LLL
Time cubing: Since last year
Speedcube: Jap cube A edges
Potential: Dunno, sub 20 is tough...


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2009)

*Name: Uku Kruusamägi*
Nationality: Estonia (in Europe if somebody doesn't know)
*Age: 14*
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich Method F2L (only few of them) + 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL
*Best/Worst Solve Time:Best right now is 20.41 and worst.. ummm I remember how I solved in about 5 min. This is the worst I remember.*
Best Average of 12: 34.24
*Officals times: Never been to a offical *
Time cubing: Huuh. About 3 years now? or 4?? I made a LONG pause on the second year and I did "reverseprogress" I started Fridrich in... umm.. March.
*Progression:First I had the beginners method. Totally pointless times (2min-1min) In March I started learning Fridrich F2L-s Now I know 10 F2L-s and 2-look OLL + 2-look PLL. I want to improve my times again and then I'll learn full PLL.*
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3x3, but I like 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 too. 2x2x2 is SO pointless to me. I just hate it.
*Speedcube: Some random from Estonian shop called "taibula" (smartyard in english  )*
Your projected "potential"?: In this year sub-25 and next year sub-20-15
*Any other useful information!: I have three cubes. One a keychain what moves like sh*t, a soviet 3x3x3 which is worse than the first one and my speedcube what was mentioned before. EDIT: Just today I got 2 cubes. I'll give one to my friend and one (WHITE!! ) is going to be my OH cube I guess...*


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 21, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> EDIT: You should add a question for an estimate of practice a day/week.
> Also, I was wondering why we don't have a Male/Female thing on here (for the people thewant to, obviously)



Man I feel stupid for not adding this before... thanks, mate!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't find mine from before...

Name: Nitin Prasad
Nationality: Indian, live in the US
Age: 15
Gender: Male)
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich - 22 seconds, ZZ - 30 seconds, Petrus, 60 seconds
Best/Worst Solve Time: 14.77/ bad is anything about 24
Best Average (of 5): 19.74
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 25.12
Method used in official: Fridrich
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?): 7 months
Progression: 
Beginners method
Added Algs
Started learning 4LLL
Fridrich F2l
3LLL
Learn ZZ
Winter Variation


----------



## pdilla (Apr 22, 2009)

Probably too late but here goes....

Name: Justin-Anthony Roberts
Nationality: Mixed (mostly Japanese/Irish)
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: 2look OLL, Full PLL, and Intuitive F2L
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 20.52 Worst: Bad times normally around 30-36 sec.....
Best Ave of 5: 23:57
Time cubing: First solve, Feb 22, 2008 and never really cared about getting fast until Feb 12, 2009. So been cubing for over a year, but been SPEEDCUBING for about 2 months now.
Progression: First solve wasn't timed. First timed solve was around 12 minutes. Now I average in the low 20 sec. Not too shabby....
Favourite Speedsolving event: 3x3x3 2H
Speedcube: Cube4you Type A (3rd gen)
Your projected "potential"?: Right now?? Getting sub 20!!! SO IRRITATING!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 22, 2009)

*Name:* That70sShowDude
*Nationality:* White
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich Method
*Best Solve Time:* 16.65 (2 look oll, pll skip), 20.53 non lucky
*Best Average (of 5):* 25.64, could be better, not sure
*Time cubing:* started speedcubing around september 1, 2008 ... although was able to solve a cube in about 1:30 a couple years ago, stopped solving for a while ... havent been cubing the whole time since sept 1st, had a couple months of no cube time
*Progression:* mid 50 second best times in mid sept 2008, 40 secs sept/oct, 30 secs oct/nov/dec, late 20 secs dec/beginning of jan, stopped cubing for a couple months ... march had 20sec best, 29 avg, now in april with 16.65 best, 19.82 second best, 20.53 non lucky, 27.34 avg of 10

1) beginners' LBL
2) started fridrich
3) 4LLL
4) f2l
5) finger tricks
6) regular PLL
7) regular OLL (have all memorized but i gotta think a little for some during a speed solve) 

*How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours):* Probably less than an hour around the beginning, now about an hour per day, sometimes not at all on a day, sometimes over an hour
*Favorite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data):* regular 3x3
*Speedcube: (OH, speedsolve, BLD, whatever, list them all if you like!)* DIY type A for OH, speedsolve, BLD, everything, its my only non-store bought 3x3 standard cube
*Your projected "potential"?: (Random, eh?)* to average sub 20, maybe better
*Fun Fact:* I just found out last week that I went to the same high school as Dan Cohen and Jon Choi ... they are 1 and 2 years ahead of me, im a senior now


----------



## Hakan (Apr 22, 2009)

Name: Hakan Deniz
Nationality: The Netherlands
Age: 16
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich Method
Best/Worst Solve Time: 11.09/over 3 days
Best Average of 5: 15.55
Officals times: 14.78/18.80
Time cubing: A year and one month
Progression: Was stuck too long at crappy LBL method, switched to Fridrich a little too late. Learning my last 10 OLLs to complete Fridrich.
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3x3
Speedcube: Type F DIY.
Your projected "potential"?: To be sub 15 by World Championships 2009
Any other useful information!: I love v-cubes! I have had 11 at one point in time. I've sold three of them.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 22, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> *Name:* That70sShowDude
> *Nationality:* White



Just so you know, white isn't a nationality...
He means the country here.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you done with this project yet? if not, I'll get a bunch of other people to give you their info!


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 25, 2009)

If you're still going...

Name: Frank Jiang
Nationality: Australian
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: 
LBL ~ 1:10
3LLL Fridrich (Full PLL) ~ 40 seconds
Best/Worst Solve Time: 32.20 seconds/My consistent worst solves are around 1 minute when I screw up some part of the F2L
Best Average (of 5): 38.74
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?): I began about a month ago at the end of March.
Progression: I solved my cube for the first time a month ago, spent about a week and a half getting my LBL method down to 1:30 - 1:45, and then have been learning and perfecting Fridrich since. I now can F2L intuitively for the basic cases and with algorithms for the complex ones, two-look OLL, and full PLL.
1.Beginner's LBL
2.Intermediate LBL
3.Started learning F2L
4.Learnt full PLL (using inefficient 2-look OLL which required using sune multiple times)
5.Learnt proper 2-look OLL
6.Perfected basic F2L
7.Learnt bunch of neat algorithms and finger tricks for special F2L cases

How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): It's been the school holidays, so I've practiced as much as 4-5 hours a day, but mostly 1-2 hours a day.
Speedcube: speedsolve with a store-bought cube, though learning OH
Your projected "potential"?: Sub-5 World Record!


----------



## envy253 (Apr 25, 2009)

Name: Rick
Nationality: Australia
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich
Best/Worst Solve Time: 8.56/?
Best Average (of 5): 13.41
Time cubing: 3yrs? (guess)
Progression:
1) beginners' LBL
2)keyhole
3)fridrich f2l
4)2 look oll/pll
5)pll
6)oll
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours) 1hr/day
Favourite Speedsolve event:3x3
Speedcube: c4y


----------



## abr71310 (May 24, 2009)

Alright guys, my presentation is in four days, and I want to be ready!!!!
I gotta program something atm that lets me extract data directly from the Web / Text files so I can make some statistical analyses (via graphs) of speedcubers in general (by country, by method, by number of competitions, etc)

Does anybody know where I can get the # of people who compete in a specific competition by year?? I want to show an upwards progression of people that cube over the years...

Or can anybody get in touch with Ron or Tyson that can help me get some data that has to do with the #s of people at a competition or whatnot? It'd be really helpful, and I'd appreciate it sooo much if I could get some "extra assistance" (all I really have to do is an 8-10 minute presentation and a two page handout... but I want to make this the BEST it can possibly be).


----------



## Logan (May 24, 2009)

I don't know if your still taking "entries" for this but I'm doing it anyway cause I thought it would be fun.



*Name:* Logan Kelly

*Nationality:* Caucasian 

*Age:* 13

*Gender:* Male

*Speedcubing Method:* Mix of keyhole, beginner, and Fridrich PLL: ~35-40 sec. *|* Fridrich f2l and PLL, and beginners OLL: ~1:25

*Best/Worst Solve Time:* 30.xx/2:xx.xx

*Best Average (of 5):* ~35.xx

*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* 1:24.95 (haven't been to a competition in forever AND had a broken finger that time)

*Method used in official:* Beginner

*Time cubing:* ~2 years (give or take 6 months )

*Progression:* How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? What around you changed? 
~1 year *|* ~1:30.xx *|* My method and the way I practiced. *|* Nothing

*How long you practice per day/ per month/per week:*
.75 hours on week days 1-2 hours on a weekend/ ~36 hours (WOW I'm obsesed) / ~8-9 hours

*Favorite Speedsolve event:* 3x3 duh

*Speedcube:* Speedsolve

*Your projected "potential"?:* ~20 seconds by the end of the summer.

*Any other useful information!:* I like to mod/build puzzles.


----------



## Sin-H (May 24, 2009)

*Name:* Stefan Huber

*Nationality:* Austrian

*Age:* 16

*Gender:* Male

*Speedcubing Method:* Fridrich with intuitive F2L and some F2L tricks.

*Best/Worst Solve Time:* 6.9x/hm... ever? then it'd be 5:xx:xx; this year it's 35.xx

*Best Average (of 5):*10.00

*Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):* 12.56
*Method used in official:* Fridrich

*Time cubing:* 2 years and 1 month.

*Progression:* How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? What around you changed? 
about 1 year. little progress made since then, but still progress. Just some algs exchanged some times.

*How long you practice per day/ per month/per week:*
if I practice at all, it's 1-2 hours per day.

*Favorite Speedsolve event:* 3x3

*Speedcube:* type a

*Your projected "potential"?:* Staying even more consistently in the 11s, maybe official 11.xx avg and doing some more Sub11 avgs at home.


----------



## Haste_cube (May 28, 2009)

Name: Fendy
Nationality: Indonesian
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: Roux and Heise(sometime)
Best/Worst Solve Time: 15.09(Heise), 31.18(Roux)/45.xx
Best Average (of 5): 34.43
Time cubing: 1 month
Progression: faster block build, CMLL
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): 1.5 hours
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3
Speedcube: Rubiks DIY
Your projected "potential"? : break WR with heise


----------



## dulac (Jun 3, 2009)

Name: Stefan 

Nationality: Switzerland

Age: 17

Gender: Male

Speedcubing Method: F2L: Intuitive F2L with a few tricks; Oll: 2 Look Oll with some easy 1 step algoriths; PLL: Full Pll

Best/Worst Solve Time: Best lucky 30 seconds, worst: no idea, maybe something about 3 minutes at beginning

Best Average (of 5):55.40

Time cubing: 1 month and 2 weeks

Progression: How long did it take you to get where you are now? What were your times like? What did you change? What around you changed? What around you changed? 
3 weeks. My times then around 3 weeks, I changed to cfop from beginners method and trainer a lot more 
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week:
I practice often in the train so its about 1-2 hours a day 
Speedcube: cube4you speedcube (black)

Your projected "potential"?: getting sub 40 times in the near future and the decrease the time over time


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 26, 2009)

Name: Alifianto Adi
Nationality: Indonesian
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: Full Fridrich with some variation
Best/Worst Solve Time: 12.xy
Best Average (of 5): 17.68
Time cubing: 3 Months
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): all day long
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH
Speedcube: Rubiks DIY, DIY type D 2nd gen


----------



## Marvolo (Jun 26, 2009)

Name: Andrzej Kastelik
Nationality: Poland
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: Full Fridrich with F2L in left hand
Best/Worst Solve Time: 7.29LC/9.48full worst: ive no idea 
Best Average (of 5): 13.9x
Time cubing: 18 months
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): 1-2 hours
Favourite Speedsolve event: 7x7, 5x5
Speedcube: DIY (A first model)


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 26, 2009)

Again, don't know if you require more data, however I'll put my info in too because I like filling out surveys LOL

Name: David Champagne (Yes, that's my actual name)
Nationality: Canadian
Age: 27
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: Fredrich as primary, Petrus as secondary. 
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best single: 14.89 seconds, Worst solve time: Anything over 30 seconds. 
Best Average (of 5): 19.86
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): none yet, I'll tell you after tomorrow's competition. 
Method used in official: Fredrich
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?): I started cubing in 1999, but seriously speedsolving in 2007, so about 2 years or so. 
Progression: It took me 2 years to get where I am now, however I didn't practice as consistently as I could have. I only recently got to sub-20, but basically for the last year I was a very solid sub-30. To get faster, I got slower ;-)
Basically I started a LONG time ago doing a corners first approach. Then I progressed to LBL. I jumped straight to full PLL, and 2L-OLL, and within the past year I learned full OLL as well as some COLL. 

How long you practice per day/ per month/per week. Per week on average, I'll get in about 10 hours of speedcubing time roughly. 
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data): Well, 3x3x3 is obvious, but I LOVE bigcubes. I'm not great at them, but I do very much enjoy them. 

Speedcube: Speedsolve, OH, but not BLD yet. I've not learned the patience to do this. I KNOW I can do it, I just haven't developed a method quite yet. I'll get into it eventually when I have more time. 

Your projected "potential"?: Well, with practice, I think I could get to sub 14, but I can't see myself consistently getting sub 10 or anything like that. And heck, anything below sub-15 I think I'd be happy with. I just got sub-20 so sub-15 is still quite a ways away... 

Any other useful information!: Nothing special to report here. 

My cubes are as follows: 
Type A DIY for my main speedcube
Rubik's DIY for all other cubes 3x3
ES 2x2, 4x4. 
V-cubes 5-7 x2 (White set, and black set)
2 4x4's, I think they're Mefferts clones, but I'm not 100%
Bunch of other puzzles like China megaminx, etc.


----------



## krazedkat (Jun 26, 2009)

Name: Keith Petro
Nationality: Canadian
Age:15
Gender:Male
Speedcubing Method:Roux~19.23seconds, Fridrich~25.01seconds, My own custom one (Petro Method)~19.53seconds
Best/Worst Solve Time: 15.02/1:53 (when I began)
Best Average (of 5):20.04
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5):22.31
Method used in official:Roux
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?):Cubing since the beginning of last summer (almost a full year).
Progression:It took me about 9 months to get here. Beginners->4look LL->Full Frid->Roux
Cube used:Regular store boughts (modded occasionally and lubed)
Type:3x3


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 27, 2009)

Name: John-Michael Clay

Nationality: English/German (Live in USA)

Age: 19
*
Gender: Male*

Speedcubing Method: Fridrich 14-15 sec

Best/Worst Solve Time: Best - 8.81 sec, Worst? Why would you want to know that? Um, I guess when I first solved it, 3 days?
*
Best Average (of 5):* 13.xy
*
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 14.86

Method used in official: Fridrich* 

Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?): ~2.5 years
*
Progression: I got to ~18 sec in about a year. After that I only slowly improved over 1.5 years to 14-15 sec.**
1) Beginner LBL (1st month)
2) Learned PLLs (2nd month)
3) Learned ~30 OLLs (2-4 months)
4) Started F2L (4th month) 
5) Finished the rest of the OLLs (6th month)

* *How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours)*: On average, around 1-2 hours per day. I haven't cubed in the last 4 days, though (Pretty rare for me).

Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3 speedsolve

Speedcube: Red C4Y core/screws/springs with type A cubies.

_Your projected "potential"?: _Um, I don't turn fast...So maybe 12.5 seconds average as my lowest I can go.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 27, 2009)

Name: Jackson Warley
Nationality: American
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich: 15.06 Roux: 27.92 Beginner: 1:02.34
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 15.06 Worst: No Idea
Best Average (of 5): 17.87
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 23.98
Method used in official: Fridrich
Time cubing: Cubing since December 2007
Progression:

Beginner's 7-Step LBL-Over-60
Keyhole-30's
Beginner's F2L with 2LOLL and 2LPLL-25 to 30
Basic Intuitive F2L with 2LOLL and 2LPLL-20 to 25
Advanced F2L with 2LOLL and 2LPLL-15 to 20
Cross on bottom with advanced F2L and 2LOLL and PLL (learned it yesterday) -15 to 20

How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): About eight hours a day
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data): 3x3 or 5x5
Speedcube: Black Type C for 2H, White Type C for OH
Your projected "potential"?: Hmm... Astronomical!
Any other useful information!: Nope.


----------



## coacice (Jul 30, 2009)

Name: Osvaldo/Ozzy Rodriguez
Nationality: Mexican
Age: 16
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich with both 2 look oll,pll
Best And Worst Solve Time: best: 35.17 Worst: 1:02.68
Time Cubing: Since November of 2008
Progression: My times kinda suck right now because i barely started learning f2l and pll and oll. I stuck to LBL until i got to 37secs.
Fav Speedsolve event: None haven't been to one.
speedcube: Used to be a glow in the dark c4u cube but it broke so now im using a broken in store bought cube and waiting for a white c4u
Projected Potential: sub-15


----------



## kooixh (Dec 18, 2009)

Name:kooi xiu hong

Nationality:malaysian

age:13

cubing method:CFOP(fridrich)

best and worst:best 20.74 worst 40+

time cubing:april of 2009

progression:i learn fridrich since june start sub 40 1 week later i will still learn full LL currently using 2 look LL

fav speedsolve event:2x2,3x3,4x4 and 5x5

speed cube:2x2 white east sheen , 3x3 C4U type c 2nd model,4x4 getting a QJ ,5x5 v cube

projected potential :sub 20


----------



## deepSubDiver (Dec 18, 2009)

Name: Frank D.
Nationality: German
Age: 20
Gender: male
Speedcubing Method: CFridrichOP ~30s, ZZ ~30s, Human Thistlethwaite ~40s
Best/Worst Solve Time: 14.23 / i don't know
Best Average (of 5): 28.81
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 31.71
Method used in official: ZZ (scrambles 
Time cubing: about a year, january 2009
Progression: took me some time to find out the community is actually pretty large, then I started learning speedcubing methods after about half a year. So it took me about 6 months to get sub30
1) playing around without knowing what I was doing
2) learned LBL by a friend
3) 4-look LL
4) intuitive F2L
5) 3-look LL
6) HTW
7) Roux
8) Petrus
9) ZZ
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): 1 hour a day, 5 days a week
Favourite Speedsolve event (I'm going to focus on 3x3x3, but this is good for "extra" data): mosaic 
Speedcube: OH: Mini Type F
speed: Type A-II
BLD: Type C
Any other useful information!: I am more the theoretical cuber, I enjoy FMC a lot and currently try to get my blindsolving sub3-minutes. I play around with Python to develop cubing utilities, do maths with it etc


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Way to bump an old thread? But seems like fun 

Name: Jonathan Tan
Nationality: Malaysian
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Method: Fridrich(nearly full)~17, fake Roux~40
Best/Worst Solve Time: 9.83/I can't remember? 
Best average of 5:14.10
Official average of 5: 17.00
Method used in competitions: Fridrich
Time cubing: Since the start of August '09
Progression: Hmmm, I started in August, by October I was sub 20. Stayed there for a bit, now I can easily get averages of 5 that are below 17s.
1. Studied intuitive F2L
2. 4LLL
3. Full PLL after 3 days
4. Practice. I only started learning the rest of the OLL's after.. mid-October I think.
Favorite event: Definitely 4x4
Speedcube: New A3/Tiled QJ


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 18, 2009)

Name: Marco
Nationality: Italian
Age: 16
Gender: male
Speedcubing Method: fridrich ~16, LBL ~32
Best/Worst Solve Time: 9.xx, ??
Best Average (of 5): 13.xx
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 18.xx
Method used in official: fridrich
Time cubing: from april 09, so 9 months
Progression: may 09 -> 40s, july 09 -> 25s, agoust 09 -> 20s, october 09 -> 18s, november 09 -> 16s

beginenr method -> LBL -> fridrich 4lookLL -> fridrich 2lookLL -> advanced fridrich but still cross on top 
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): 1 hour a day, 6 days a week
Favourite Speedsolve event: BLD of course 
OH cube: i dont do OH 
speed: Type D-II
BLD: Type D-II
Projected Potential: sub 12 avg 3x3x3, sub 1:00 BLD, 10/10 multi


----------



## foxdi (Dec 18, 2009)

Name: Jason
Nationality: Singapore
Age: 21
Gender: male
Speedcubing Method: fridrich ~ 15
Best single : 10.00 
Best Average (of 5): 12.xx
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): never been to official
Time cubing: from 27 Dec 08
Progression: 
1) LBL
2) F2L + 4LLL
3) 3LLL
2) full fridrich

speed cube : A II
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week : 2 Hrs per day
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3 speedsolve
Projected Potential: sub 12 avg12 on 3x3x3


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 18, 2009)

Name: Ying Chyi
Nationality: Malaysia
Age:15
Gender: Male
Speedcubing method: *Lars Petrus* (except I don't twist edges and I do oll pll)
Best single: 10.57
Best Average of 5: 16.xx
Official average of 5: 17.xx(screwed up some solves)
Time cubing: from November 2007
Progression: 
1) own method (something like petrus), very slow LL
2) F2L last slot + 4+LLL
3) Advanced 2x2 block building + 2 look LL

Speedcube: AII with taps, borrowed from other cubers, mf8 modded square-1
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week : less than half an hour for 3x3 perday, other puzzles maybe longer.
Favourite Speedsolve event: Square-1
Projected Potential: sub-17 official square-1 average


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 18, 2009)

Name: Cameron
Nationality: American
Ethnicity:Caucasian
Age: 16
Gender: male
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich
Best/Worst Solve Time: 23:13/I have no idea how to answer that.
Best Average (of 5): 29.98
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): NA
Method used in official: NA
Time cubing: Speedcubing-6 months
Progression: I figured it out in fourth grade with the slowest method ever and then I picked the cube up about 6 months ago and realized that I could still solve it. I then learned the beginner method and got better from there.
(I also picked up bld recently!)
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): 1 hour a day, 4 days a week
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3 Well I like blind...I suck at it though (still It is my favorite if you count watching it.
speed: Type C
BLD: Type C
Any other useful information!: I've been pretty lazy about it lately, but I still do have the goal of sub 20 and I know that I will one day reach it.


----------



## CubeDust (Dec 18, 2009)

Name: itai
Nationality: from israel
Age: 14
Gender: male
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich
Best/Worst Solve Time: best-17.02 worst..32?
Best Average (of 5): 23.22
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): wasn't in a comp
Time cubing: cubing for 6 months
Progression: I saw a kid in the street who solved it. he said its learnable and that it is easy. then i open my pc and saw a guide..
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week (in hours): about 2 hours a day if my schedule is not so busy 
Favourite Speedsolve event: 4x4's
speed: Type C black

__________________


----------



## sz35 (Dec 20, 2009)

Name:Shai Ziv
Nationality :Israel
Age: 14
Gender: male
Speedcubing Method:Fridrich ~17, ZB ~19,Petrus ~35
Best/Worst Solve Time:Fridrich: 10.41,ZB: 12.46,Petrus: 30.11
Best Average (of 5):16.36
Time cubing (how long, when did you begin...?):A year +-
Progression: begginers method,intuitive F2L,4LLL,PLL,alg F2L,OLL,VHF2L,COLL,ZBF2L


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 20, 2009)

Name: Richard
Nationality: Chinese, but living in Australia
Age: 12
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich: 19.xx, Roux: 35:xx
Best/Worst Solve Time: Best: 12.43 NL Worst: 40 (with Fridrich)
Time cubing: Since September 08
Progression: Learned Fridrich after a mount after solving my first cube.
Favorite Speedsolve event: Megaminx until i changed the tiles now it 3x3 
Speedcube: c4u core with a cubies and type c
Your projected "potential"?: 10 avg


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2009)

Name: Feliks Zemdegs
Nationality Australian
Age: 14 today 
Gender: male
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich - 10s Roux - 17-18s
Best/Worst Solve Time: erm 6.2?
Best Average (of 5): 8.03
Best OFFICIAL average (of 5): 12.55 lulz
Method used in official: Fridrich
Time cubing Since April 2008
Progression: Sub 20 in 4 months or so. Sub 15 in 9.
How long you practice per day/ per month/per week: Per day maybe 30mins during school, but 2-5 hours in holidays when I'm not doing anything
Favourite Speedsolve event: 3x3.
Speedcube: Type fII
Your projected "potential"?: Sub 8.5 a12 is definitely possible.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 23, 2009)

Name: Andrew
Nationality: USA
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Speedcubing Method: Fridrich (4LLL, Int. F2L)
Best Solve Time: 35.71
Best Average (of 10): 46.63
Time cubing: 3 months
Progression: Dan Brown Method, Cross on Bottom LBL, 7LLL, 4LLL
Practice: Some days I don't cube at all, other days I'll do hundreds of solves. Depends if I have work or school.
Favorite speedsolve event: I'm most impressed by 5x5 BLD
Speedcube: Silicone lubed Rubik's storebought with Cubesmith stickers, just bought a Type-C I DIY
Goal: Sub-30 Averages, I'll be satisfied with that. Need a lot more practice.


----------

